# 谁能做个linuxsir的镜像阿?

## wangxiaohu

LumaQQ和fcitx我这里都下载不了....

好人能否发一套最新版的给我?Last edited by wangxiaohu on Tue Sep 27, 2005 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## id_sonic

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> LumaQQ和fcitx我这里都下载不了....
> 
> iamsteventiger at gmail dot com
> 
> 好人能否发一套最新版的给我?

 

http://save.3322.org/mirror/

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *id_sonic wrote:*   

>  *wangxiaohu wrote:*   LumaQQ和fcitx我这里都下载不了....
> 
> iamsteventiger at gmail dot com
> 
> 好人能否发一套最新版的给我? 
> ...

 

非常感激....LumaQQ里面是空的?

----------

## id_sonic

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

> 非常感激....LumaQQ里面是空的?

 

sorry, I can't download LumaQQ from linuxsir.org. I will try again later.

----------

## Hauser

這兒可以下:http://24.224.187.129/~jackey/magiclinux/portage-02172005.tar.bz2

不過要等Jackey在家的時候才能上去，據我所知她在加拿大，所以自己算一下時間吧！ :Wink: 

----------

## id_sonic

真的吗？ 楼主不也是Canada的吗？ 有下不了的东西发贴子出来我来做镜像。

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *id_sonic wrote:*   

> 真的吗？ 楼主不也是Canada的吗？ 有下不了的东西发贴子出来我来做镜像。

 

我想上Linuxsir。。。怎么办？

----------

## blackwhite

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

>  *id_sonic wrote:*   真的吗？ 楼主不也是Canada的吗？ 有下不了的东西发贴子出来我来做镜像。 
> 
> 我想上Linuxsir。。。怎么办？

 

代理，用两个浏览器。一个用代理，一个不用。不过代理的速度真的是太慢了。

----------

## id_sonic

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

>  *id_sonic wrote:*   真的吗？ 楼主不也是Canada的吗？ 有下不了的东西发贴子出来我来做镜像。 
> 
> 我想上Linuxsir。。。怎么办？

 

寻找肉机

----------

## id_sonic

加我 MSN   id_sonic@hotmail.com    小东西我传给你

----------

## timeout

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> 這兒可以下:http://24.224.187.129/~jackey/magiclinux/portage-02172005.tar.bz2
> 
> 不過要等Jackey在家的時候才能上去，據我所知她在加拿大，所以自己算一下時間吧！

 

考，这样也能被你找到，佩服！对了我是他，不是她。不过我已经拥有一个非常美丽的她，呵呵。

----------

## id_sonic

http://save.3322.org/mirror/

lumaqq可以下了

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *id_sonic wrote:*   

> http://save.3322.org/mirror/
> 
> lumaqq可以下了

 

Thanks!

----------

## Yinghai

 *wangxiaohu wrote:*   

>  *id_sonic wrote:*   http://save.3322.org/mirror/
> 
> lumaqq可以下了 
> 
> Thanks!

 

我也想上Linuxsir啊。

虎兄。呵呵。我终于还是忍不住Reading Week把Gentoo装到苹果上去了，搞了好久。

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *Yinghai wrote:*   

>  *wangxiaohu wrote:*    *id_sonic wrote:*   http://save.3322.org/mirror/
> 
> lumaqq可以下了 
> 
> Thanks! 
> ...

 

真的么？有机会让我看看！Reading Week啥都没干。。。就玩了。。

----------

## Yinghai

好，现在xorg有点眉目了，能正常显示了，

但是键盘好像有点问题，因为近了 twm 没有xterm 的窗口

按任何键都没有反应，我正重新编译内核呢。不知道行不行。

争取emerge gnome之后给你看看。

----------

